# transport/ pull advice urgent



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Please be _gentle_!









I am looking for information on how to get an urgent OH dog to RI.









Thank you. 

You can also PM me.









Mel


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Make up a run sheet such those that are in the transport forum, clearly indicating sending shelter and receiving rescue.

If this is for an individual adopter who has not been rescue screened, that person would be better off looking at paid transport options.

dd


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Pretty sad when somoeone has to start a thread out by "Please be gentle", in order to ask for help. I hope she can help this dog.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey,

It might be helpful if you post which dog you are looking for help with. Maybe someone here lives near that shelter and has connections.

Also, are you looking to do a private adoption or are you pulling for a rescue?

Have you contacted the shelter yet?

Give as much info as you can.

Good luck


----------



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

Pulling
Yu can ask whether the shelter can get you in touch with local volunteers. That is a good starting point. You can find area rescues on Petfinder and contact them too. You can also request help on this or other boards - and you will have to be prepared to answer questions.

Transport
Paid transport is the easiest unless you are an established rescue that already has transport contacts. Also people are more likely to volunteer for established rescues or transport coordinators they worked with in the past. You can try to ask a transport coordinator to help out, you will probably have to answer questions. Personal connections and friends would be one option. Flying a dog is not unreasonably expensive either - usually.

Any transport will require vaccinations to be up-to-date and the dog to be flea and parasite-free and reasonably clean. Transport accross state borders requires health certificate (different for air and ground transports, you need to check with the transporter).

This is all in a nutshell.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice! I was looking to help the #30 urgent f pup in OH, but now she is adopted. 

I have been calling them all day! 
I hope she gets a great forever home!


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

I have the utmost respect for rescues and transport coordinators! I don't know how you all do it, but I am glad you do!


----------

